# URGENT: 3 sick Astronotus ocellatus



## littlefishy23 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, i'm new to this forum but hopefully can get some feed back regarding my Oscars.

I recently set up a standard 180G freshwater tank. Unfortunately i thought it would be okay to fill the tank with well water from a farm (seeing as the water comes straight from the ground) without cycling the tank first

The fish were gently moved into the tank with water temperature 76 degrees. I have never had a problem using this water before in my African cichlid tank so I didn't feel the need to test pH levels before adding in the fish. Within 24 hours the oscars produced a thick slime coat which is now covered in small white particles as if they had rolled around in dust. I think this is some sort of Bacterial infection rather then "Ick". The oscars and jaguar cichlids all have been very sluggish while moping at the bottom of the tank. Both species will eat but are taking little interest in any live prey.

It's NOT too late to help these guys as of July 28th they are all still alive so PLEASE if anyone has experience or know how that can help me save them I would be very grateful.

* 3 oscars (10'')
* 2 jaguar cichlids (5'' juvenile)
* 3 silver dollars 
* 2 african reed fish


----------



## CC01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I complete water test is the first place to start. What water source was used for the O's before the change over ? 'Using the same filters ?

I'm guessing different water make up & pH with a mini cycle, or maybe your tank cycle has stalled is the cause of your issues. A complete water test is a must, I've read many articles that suggest BB can also have pH shock.

Sounds like the ich IMO


----------



## littlefishy23 (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't find pH tests here since i'm from a really small town. I wont ignore testing my water but until i can get a hold of a test kit what are some immediate things i can do to help these fish? If there is something in my water how can i cycle it out without treating 180G of water? I guess this is a foolish question since i don't know whats wrong in the water yet. I was just hoping someone would have had similar issues and could give me an educated response.

Also their eyes have a white film over them. I have had and dealt with ich many times and i know it's not ich. Besides, ich wouldnt have killed my jaguar cichlid in a day

thank you for your reply


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Test your well water, however tend to your fish now by changing the water in their environment!

3x 40% over a couple/few hours... use tap water treated with product e.g. API Stress Coat.

Do every other day water changes (40%), add bio product directly after e.g. API Stress Zyme


----------



## CC01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with the poster above.

You could also add aquarium salt or kosher/clean salt to your water at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. NOTE I've never owned reed fish and have no idea how they would react, might be best and ignore this suggestion if you can't find any articles with salt an said fish.

Clean water is the best approach to heal a sick or stressed fish. Since you have no way to test water conditions its best to perform large water changes (refill with tap & décor) until you're able to see and confirm what is going on in that well water compared to tap. And to see if your tank is cycled. :wink:


----------



## littlefishy23 (Jul 28, 2013)

It turns out there was maybe 5-10 gallons of tap water i had added into the tank (180g) along with the well water. Unfortunately the hot water tank my tap water came from had lime buildup from someone neglecting to clean it out and that was enough bad tap water to shock my fish and make them produce the slime coat as a defense.

I added some dechlorinater (stress coat) following the directions carefully and did a 50% water change with strictly water from my farms well which is the cleanest water i could ask for since it has no additives or chemicals. 2/3 of my oscar's seem to have recovered within the next day but one is still covered in slime and doesn't look like its improving. As for the jaguars they were just too young to handle it and they both died last night.

With all i have learned in the last few days trying to save these fish I really regret not having bought the pH paper i needed to test my water before adding in the fish. There's so much fluctuation in water chemistry that could kill fish that I had no idea about until now. I will get a pH kit to test my tap water and post the results here so hopefully others can learn from this and not make the same mistakes I did. I was also wondering 2 questions:

1) If i got water from a natural river or lake and boiled it wouldn't it be safer and cleaner than using tap water? The amount of chemicals they put in the tap water here is terrible.

2) Someone told me In the pharmacy I can buy Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate USP) which I can use for helping my fish recover. Is this false infortmation? Shouldn't I use an aquarium salt or is it both the same thing?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

not sure about the river water.
I would only use aquarium salt

Dont use the ph dip sticks, they are garbage. Get the API fresh water master test kit. its available on Ebay for around $25 in stores for around $40. It works great


----------

